# KSW-12 Not playing audio



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

My Klipsch Ksw-12 was playing wonderfully until one day it just stopped working.:hissyfit: When I mess with the volume knob on the subwoofer it plays static and the woofer moves in out as well. I was thinking maybe the volume knob needes to be replaced.:huh:


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's the KSW-12 subwoofer, sorry I didn't specify previously


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You could try an electrical cleaning spray if dust or dirt is the issue. Years ago I had a Pioneer sub that the gain control went out. I took it in and told them to replace it without geting an estimate, thinking it wouldn't be much. The bill was $125. Always get an estimate first.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have blown all the dust out and the sun was always kept clean. I read online that it might be the transistors but I was hoping there was a different solution.


----------

